# 1966 Ccm Imperial Mark Iv



## nycet3 (Aug 17, 2016)

Bought this last month at the Toronto Vintage Bike Show. Bone stock except for tires and tubes.
It's my new daily rider. I have era correct front & rear racks and lights. Really nice bike to ride.


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin (Aug 17, 2016)

Nice.


----------



## partsguy (Aug 18, 2016)

Gorgeous dude!


----------



## Evans200 (Aug 18, 2016)

Cool bike. Never seen one before.


----------



## nycet3 (Aug 28, 2016)

Took a leisurely 15 mile ride along Lake Ontario today. Bike rides very nicely. The seat has to go. Will add an era correct leather saddle. Non negotiable.

Added front and rear racks. They came in handy.


----------



## jmastuff (Oct 11, 2016)

classy Canadian ride, very nice!


----------

